# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pyetja universale

## Albo

Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.

Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?

----------


## Fotzenland

Sa eshte ora?

----------


## Mina

A e doni jeten?

----------


## BvizioN

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?



Do pyesja...

*Cilat gjera nuk dime akoma ne njerezit* ??

----------


## ademur

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?


Kush është krijuesi i krijuesit?

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?


do pyesja : *Pse mua?*

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?


do zgjohesha nga gjumi dhe do thoja "ca enderr e cuditshme"

----------


## gurl

Cili eshte investimi me i mire qe ai do bente, kur dhe pse?!

----------


## placebo

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?



E ben veza pulen,apo pula vezen?

PS--"gjeni" ne kuptimin high IQ,apo behet fjale per ndonje xhind llampe?

----------


## Rebele

Pyetja ime: C'te ben ty "gjeni"?

----------


## StormAngel

Do e pyesja nqs eshte femer.  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht, nuk dua te kem pyetje universale, pasi qe kam pergjigjen universale.
-Gjithcka do mbaroj nje dite.

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?


neqofte se dol me plotesonte ate deshire te vetme ,une do ti thoja :- DUA TE ME PLOTESOSH TE GJITHA DESHIRAT QE DO TE TE KERKOJ  :buzeqeshje:   :sarkastik:  

bye bye


Ps.Sa per ademurin ate pyetjen nuk ta jep xhindi por hidhi nje sy te shkurter forumit dhe e gjen ...

----------


## Diesel Industry

do fitoje Schumacker edhe kete vit ?

----------


## Era1

A do ta takoj lumturine e vertete ndonjehere?

Sepse ne fakt shpesh themi qe jemi te lumtur por kjo lumturi iken shpejt dmth qe nuk paska qene e verteta.

----------


## Sara_MISTRECE

Uffaaaa....boh...po hic mer do e pysja si i ka nga shpia.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ter-minator

Do ta pysja: sa vjec je dhe pse ;d

----------


## PINK

Pyetja ime : A do vi valle nje dite qe dhe Shqiperia do behet si gjithe vendet e botes ??

Dhe natyrisht dhe ai vete " Gjeniu " do ngrinte supet dhe do me shikonte me habi- dhe do thoshte  " Ehh pse me ben pyetje qe asnjeri se di .. me mire pyet "God"  heres tjeter kur ta  takosh  ...."

----------


## Big Blue

> Pyetja ime: C'te ben ty "gjeni"?


Ma more ne goje...

Ate do pyesja dhe une.

----------


## SHED

çfare eshte njeriu?

----------


## Morning star

> Mendoni sikur te jeni perpara nje gjeniu qe eshte gati te plotesoje vetem nje prej deshirave tuaja duke iu pergjigjur vetem nje pyetje universale, pyetje qe ju do te donit te dinit pergjigjen e vertete me shume se cdo pyetje tjeter.
> 
> Cila do te ishte kjo pyetje?


A ka jete mbas vdekjes?

----------

